# [Suche] Scanner



## restfulsilence (30. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Ich suche einen Scanner um vor allem Grafiken fürs Internet einzuscannen. Aber auch einfach mal für eine kleine private Fotogallerie zu erstellen. Die Fotos sollten also schon eine recht hohe Qualität aufweisen und der Scanner selbst nicht unbedingt vor sich hinschleichen.

Kann mir da jemand einen guten Empfehlen. Mein Budget läge so bei 250 - 300 EUR. Wenns etwas drüber ist wäre auch nicht so schlimm, aber nicht so um die 400/500 EUR.

Ich hab gehört das es von HP und Epson gute geben soll, kenne mich da aber nicht so aus, deshalb wäre es nett wenn jemand mir einen empfehlen könnte und auch im allgemeinen mal sagen könnte auf welche Auflösung und andere besonderheiten man achten sollte.

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## vinc5nt (8. März 2004)

Ich würde diese Frage gerne aufgreifen und aktualisieren.

Auf was muss ich beim Scanner-Kauf achten? 
Sind dpi alles?
Welche Bildwandler (nennt man die Dinger so, die für Farbe/Schärfe/Kontrast verantwortlich sind?) sind gut?
Sind bestimmte Marken besser als andere?
Habt ihr einen direkten Tipp? 
Lohnt sich / Gibt es A3 Scanner? 

Danke! 


Gruß, 
vinc5nt


----------



## Julien (18. August 2004)

Ja mich würde das auch interessieren wie es so mit den Scanner aussieht...


----------



## fluessig (18. August 2004)

Hmm, bei Scannern kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus.

Zwei Tipps hab ich aber, wenn jemand ältere Scanner verwendet, die sehr einem zu langsam arbeiten. 
1. Wenn der Scanner am LPT1 angeschlossen ist, dann kann man diesen im BIOS konfigurieren. Dort kann man irgendwo EPP auswählen (die genauen Begriffe und bedeutungen hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf). Damit geht's schon mal schneller.
2. Noch schneller geht's wenn man statt der deutschen englische Treiber verwendet. Manche Hersteller sparen sich nämlich Abgaben an unsere Verwertungsgesellschaften, indem sie die Geschwindigkeit der Scanner drosseln. Bei den englischen Treibern erfolgt diese Drosselung nicht (die Deutschen könnten ja sonst auf die Idee kommen ihre Billigscanner als Kopierer zu verwenden).

Naja, ansonsten hab ich auch nicht viel Ahnung und nur mit billigen Scannern experimentiert. Um Bilder ins Web zu stellen braucht man allerdings keinen guten Scanner, da diese sowieso recht klein sind.


----------

